

Show HN: We created a tool for easy Facebook tab design - jontro

We're a team of four Swedes developing a facebook app called Decor Tab Creator. We launched the first beta version in april and we were selected for SeedCamp Paris (A startup competition) in November. We're currently working on a PRO version of the app, but for now it's still totally free and will be for our early adopters.<p>You can try the product out on http://www.decor-tab-creator.com/ which also features a short video demonstrating the product.<p>What do you guys think? We are trying to make this tool as easy as possible to use and feedback regarding the UX experience would be really beneficial!
======
jontro
Link here <http://www.decor-tab-creator.com/> :)

